# speedy poem for the lolz



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

I am about to make a case for the base.. sing along if you dont know the song.

its like ive risin..sudenly out of a catacomb that my mind remains driven
negative thoughts have prevented me from this life i have been givan
always lookin at the down side moody gloomy better off overdose and do me...

im standin on a bridge thinkin i about to jump but suddenly like a train i get hit..
with that shit i just bought for ten pound a hit.. and im instantly on the same brige,
only my case for being there to jump just got put in the fridge..i think i could fly if i jumped now, take it to the bridge.

Just here my case for the base, when you so fuckin depressed its simply fuckin ace
imma get some mopre of this my life has just been saved, think amphet from preventing me falling to my grave

its been 2 years and 6 months, my skins coverd in bumps, and drink so mad to keep the damn bugs from under those bumps, i need a bump, yea give it to me up it goes instantly no fatigue, my pulse it slows my focus it grows

ive got the urge now to let you know, that im talking SHIT coz ive had a go.. of my favorate ghost the one one i love the most is here and its tellin me there is no fear and my concious is cleard, but what the hell is that dman taping i just heard.. thats paranoia come to destroy ya.. only i gotta remedy for that shit, cheap ass vodka 20cl all in one hit.. now i aint scared im just fuckin angry, arming myself with knives lets so who gets the best of this shit now, only i just walked past a mirror.. those hives and scabs i dont like to see 'em.. round and round we go its become clear..im addicted..maybe i'll just cut 'em off with scissors

just here my case for the base, when you so fuckin depressed its simply fuckin ace
imma get some more of this my life just been saved, thank amphet from preventing to falling to my grave.

its been 10 years and 6 months.. i look like i got the mumps, the measels and chikon pox its differant now not like i was to begin.. im comming down so fuckin hard ide even take it via the pin.. im simply nothing at all without my drug of choice at all, the one i gave the best award to but its greedy as hell coz from when i started till now im hoooked on booze downers and opium just to deal with my head when its spun.. no direction this no fun, a heart attack i feel might be its like im on the run.. hunted and scared out of my wits, callin the cops on my own damn ass and havin fits.. what happned to me, my youth the truth the yellow pages in the phone both seem like they out to get me..everyones a fraud i lock myself up and hide under the bed.. livin like this might aswell be dead

you know it

just here my case for the base, when your hooked and booked its simply fuckin ace.. white cider that has to go down every damn night 3 fuckin litres of hell.. pink and oval pills or sometimes blue, could just be chalk no clue..i spend the entire time in fear of my life or wanting to take it myself.. and when i needed help the help just didnt get dealt..

this is my case im off my face, i can do anything.... except quit.

...............

(it kinda rhymes if you were actually listoning to the pace and that lol obviously hard to do that over the net)

peace!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2011)

Meth- to get the beat (meter) across in written form read it out loud to yourself and break each line on the beat-word.

It reads like hip-hop to me (which is poetry, whatever the h8ers want to say). Stylie!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 28, 2011)

Beat box all the way.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Meth- to get the beat (meter) across in written form read it out loud to yourself and break each line on the beat-word.
> 
> It reads like hip-hop to me (which is poetry, whatever the h8ers want to say). Stylie!



its kinda meant to be poetry in a hip-hop stylee... i wouldant call it rap coz i cant MC for shit. yea rap is poetry.. bloody hard to do i dunno how they remember the words to all there songs when doin a gig like.

see if i can freestylee something up now:

I gotta be honest though my heads doin circles yo, thats not to say im fuckin around though, turn up the sound yo and make peace with beats coz you damn well know they audible treats..givin it one for the money which i havant got, and 2 for the tweekers that be spun alot, 3 for them freestylin comedians on pot, and 4 for the mother fuckin knock at the door, i should be arrested or not..for talkin so much shit..aint carrying nothing _officer_, but the house is full of it! syckhe im kidding mr.plod there no drugs _here_ except for the ones that ive got.. came ready ready or not now this is the plot keep talkin bull shit when im callin for my benefits to be dropped.

5 for the swingers that be swingin then, and 6 for the spinners who be spinning again, 7 for the downers that sort you out and 8 for the amount of pills left from 100 time out

i can talk more bull shit then ya average bull shitter.. only my bull shits abit funny and thicker, and fuckin stinks from here to god knows where, anti-fuckin dandruf shampoo for my poor hair, coz my skin gets all greasy and mingin and vile.. especially when i havant fuckin slept in a while, i got the t-shirt somwhere and the wardrobe to, now all i needs the god damn tatto.

ya hearin me peeps? look peeps rymes with freaks! we night crawlers crawlin up the speakers for beats, and in these streets gotta watch out for various people we meets, this isnt really any good its just cod shite, but when i go fishin the bait i use makes the damn fish bite..couple a maggots in there with a strand of my hair a green egg temazepam which i scored from that dude over there, im comin to get you little fish! nah im just taking the pish, swish is the sound when i wash over every dish.. fairy liquid yea there's only one type a ride but i buy co-ops own brand that leaves the odd stain behind.. gurning like a bitch be on coke if i was rich, i niked that line from somewhere else it wassant mine bitch, givin all the talk like its my funaral yo, god knows why i do this and where do i go, i dunno..somwhere that i really shouldant to dare, but im the face of fake valium so got no worries or cares, i shave my head and pull my teeth out just to give you a clue.. the clue is i just ripped my fuckin teeth out for you, i should be my own designer labal pullin teeth for my crew.. only i dont got any mates coz im a depressed junky in states.. no one talks to me coz my heads always lookin at the floor, but tonight my head is gonnabe lookin for alittle bit more.. you knows it my lips chapt and i smell like shit, take a bath and take a crap pouring out sweat im legit, i sweat out 5 bloody pints for every one that i drink, unless its 5% brew i'll take 11 and not quit, thats all for a bit let me just look over for typos, delerium tremens and all that kinda shit

word the fuckin fuck up homies! im sky high and crook-ed, booked me a comedown bed for tommrow _night_ only problem is i havant finished up all of this _white_.. what a god damn bind i got more doses to do, i dont even do it for me i do it just for who..the hell is that over there, givin me that kinda direct stare, if i get paranoid psychotic then i'll start me a mosh pit right there.. chat with the ghosts and be completaly off it.. good ghosts and bad ones halucinations come through, but they run away when i swallow 10 strips a blues, thats my protector, mix 'em up with some amber necters halipridol and blow.. methadone and some other shit i got off a dealer yo,i bet ya.. connect ya with the elctricty grid, why am i always down to my last five quid, im stuttering.

any good? completaly off the top of my head that was

speakin of heads im fuckin off mine2 big ass hits of amphet knocked back with lambrini wine..which isnt really wine.. its more like poison for the drinkers that too much, its all they can afford especially with these damn cuts! to my wrist it, hurts when i did it, blood all over my fuckin arm be-coz i am a nit wit.. when it rains it rains, but when it raynes supream, i gott apply 3 times daily this anti-thrush cream..just kidding god i you must all all think im some kinda poly-drug addicted nightmare that showers once a week, doesant sleep, or move out the way when cars beep, they let me out again back onto the street, call the god damn crisis team and i'll be back in for the heat.. not that im cold im bloody ice and im snow, when your addicted to white shit the snow is a blow, its like ya surounded buy the thing you want most, and you best belive i crawel around the carpet lookin like a crack head and boast.. like hey! y'all just listen to me..im kinda of proud that i stayed awake long past tea, 10 days a kip i month a used to get, why the fuck aint i dead yet, what i gotta do get wrecked.. still carpet crawling long into the morning, picking up every fuckin little bit of white paint, jesus even if i did drop some it wouldant touch the sides its like wait! the never told me in skool which drugs were bad for you, they just said all of them this i why i do what i do, chainsaws machete's tazers and guns, armin myself for the morning sun, is it sun that i wont or to be lost in the dark.. i'll depart now coz ive forgotten what i was doin here clart..its like a picture of something that youve never seen, a sound of a geezer who sounds really mean, another week awake i will have been, back at it never could i go there unclean, its unclean and twisted and twisted is true, so fuckin twisted im playin twister when im twistin my due.. what the fuck that means i honestly aint gotta clue.. i wrote some bull shit and that bull shit was wrote just for you.

reee-wind!! gimme a funky ass breakbeat while i funky ass overheat with a funky ass overdose of xtc and british beef..one for the cows, they got those bug ass eyes, them cows look at me like im a surprise..moo twitty twit twit till i do, me a favour and rehydrate my kidneys and liver to.. if you wanna go to hospital then hears what you do, drink 2 litres of vodka every day for one week or two.. guranteed you'll be needin abit of a drip in the vain, and after you stop throwin up you just start shakin again, i discharged myslelf out, coz im spark the fuck out, on 100 million xanax its like damn i lost count..

im really trying to stop now but my hands wont stop typing, and my brain is on top speed completaly flyin, like a race car in the red..the red zone is me, after 20 quids worth down the pub solitary, drinking on my own but i dont own this place, imma find a fuckin word that fuckin rhymes with base, imma rhyme it till i cant stop look at my face, its fuckin weird when ya pupils are wider than space.. like too big ass planits where my eyes meant to be, im just wide eyed officer stop lookin at me, what you mean you think im on one? i can assure its two..what the fuck you think i am a fuckin lightweight or summit.. just go to the summit and about summit and when the summit is done things will all be the same.. everyone will just blame heroin again.. and those evil mano ten's.. 50 fuckin pence a pop and you'll be wondering when.. the fuckin buzz they talked about in the papers it seems, doesant happen with mano ten's they talk more bull shit then me!

to the bridge now.. not the musical one the one im gonna jump off, to se if i can fly or just drop like a bomb the bomb's a rizzla and its rapd up to the max, fuckin kingsize and there's 3 of 'em to go with the bat..outta hell and a handbasket honestly dear, never was more bull shit talked so raw or so clear..or unclear it seems i make myself fly, dont bother weighin just take what looks like too much and die.. only i aint been dead yet but its in the fuckin post, along with them fuckin bills and class c drugs that i vote.. for a system that allows me to be, completaly outta my mind legally, coz at the moment the letter of the law actually says, that im a criminal for taking all that shit that i says.. and if i get raided i'll swallow the fuckin lot without cares, better that than have nothin in ya prison cell theres.. another load of bull shit but by now im sure nobody cares, im like the type of blood type that aint red type a b or c, when i cut  my blood is fuckin white as can be..

jesus fuckin crist i really wanna stop now.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry bout the typo's.. and flows like my mind blows when i snort 2 phat ass lines a shit up my nose, analyise my mood as it changes for boring and dead, to a paranoid fuckin muppet completaly fucked in the head, dancin with shadows imma a shadow dancer im not.. got a fuckin clue of what the fuck is the plot.. the plot is this, i fuckin lovves you lot! without this fuckin website my brain would just rot..

i cant stop talkin/typing the shit.. the shit the bull shit god dman it peep's whers the god damn beat to tap dance all over with my feet, i really wish i had more speed and i have, what the fuck that stuff does to me seems to be mad, am i the only one who types bull shit for free.. probably some cunt will nick this and make aload of money.. maybe i'll sue them and get a big phat ass check, or just catch it 3:am with my new torture set.. been to prison once, it wassant very nice, but if you fuck with my bull shit then i'll endup in there twice, coz my bull shits protected by copyright law, i just gotta print this and post back to my own own front door.. aint gotta printer though so i'll have to count on you, not that anybodys gonna use this fuckin toss that i spew, its trash in the bin, this stuff happans when i sin, and when i sin i sin the fuck out the sin bin.. i sin so bad they gotta send my ass off.. then they bring me back again coz more bull shits they want..

im stopping now..somhow...somway..i keep typing loads a bull shit but got nothing to say, if you need to know the workings of those drugs on your brain, i can tell you all about without having to search for the ban.. the pre-ban stuff apparantly is now £20 a gram, the prison guard says hurry up and eat up ya scram, fuckib potatos every day with some poison from a pan.. i gotta machine gun but it aint the type to kill, its a lyrical uzi and its pointing at you.. come follow me backwards and forwards and stay up all night.. stay up for 10 ngihts i'll show you the door..to another dimension just let me get back up i just fitted on the floor.. its no bother i'll just shove a benzo up my ass, and when i have another fit it will be coz im so fuckin fast!

please dont hate me. 

im just lonely and... odd. once you get to know me you will know that i grass people up to the plod, coz that way my sentance gets reduced somwhat, im just teasin i dont grass on no one cept for the grass on the map, put the grass in the pipe and light it with-a the match, the team did well to almost take it as far as me, im so fuckin lonely i boast about how much i OD..its not big nor it clever, but never the weather, if its pissin down i'll be takin a stanly blade to whatever.. make a docters appoitment just to skool the fuckin fool, call yaself a gp? clueless fuckin tool.. send in the next headcase that got hooked on base.. i wont be the one to tell 'em no help for your case, i'll loose my job for scriptin dexies to everyone and its mum, do i really belive in all this shit that ive done? and where the fuck is my copy of spun, i aint seen it for a while and that films number 1, which makes me number zero and im ten past 2.. hiding in the bushes with a blade amined at you.. remeber that when you get to thinkin im all soft, although i must admit im to scared to go in my loft.. you better belive it you would never find me in there, im still lookin at you dammit yea its me and my stair! i stair right at you and then remember that im only the step, to heaven or get walked on jesus im moaning and wept..weping and cryin coz i cant stop relying i dunno what im doin im not even tryin its like auto-pilot on and and we ready to go.. i'll be the pale lookin one to whome the docs just say no..

god

christ help me stop this .. its fury! fire force and my duty.. to enforce this divorce, that aint the drug forum i think i missed a right turn at the lights, but it dont matter coz i can rhyme like dina-mights.. for sevaral nights.. higher than highest of the very hghest kites.. only my kite will end up gettin stuck in a tree.. dont say that i cant talk bull shit, coz i can litterally.. i think im order, for an award or court order.. later on i might have a wank over ya daughter.. fathers feeling pissed off coz he dauters now a teen, a teen seekin RC freak seekin sex and smokin green.. the parants go green..what happaned to her, and what about the sun that turned into a murderer.. this countys goin to the toilets thats a fact, i never said there was a plot in fact i made shore that it lackt..entertianing thoughts buzz through my brain like a train.. a psychiatrist might call me tempory insane.. then i'll call him a prick for scripting such bull shit, i wanted dia-morphine and barbiturates not another too late.. just take this damn pill and wait for 6 weeks.. your sure to feel ill, for the first few at least.. they stick a cathita up my nob just to shut me the hell up, and wont even gimme codine coz if my past and how it suckd.. you ever had one of these damn things stuck in your nob to? prescribe the whole damn phamacy to yaself bill.. "you can take paracetamol" yea but i cant take your bull shit, get this thing out me cock you non-prescribing tit, did i tell you by the way that your average day as a doctor you piss me the fuck off with what you see.. "self inflicted" or is it self in twisded, im havin conversations with two fuckin ghosts but the docs mind wont be lifted.. its either largactil and lots of it or half a f*ckin blue.. what kinda practise is that these pricks aint gotta fuckin clue..and when i get through with my psychosis and fits, you'll put in a transfer coz im right on ya tits.. fuckin docs need a BNF i'll need a BNF too, but i'll only need mine to wipe my ass with on the loo, flick to page 2, what you mean you wont give me the meth? is it coz your fuckin boss will fuckin sack you to death..is it coz the bull shit drugs that you script all the time, are the worst ones of all..heroin included this time! i been so fuckin out my face 5 fits of a night, the most they gimme is 5mg which turns out to be 2mg white.. dont mix with alcohol on the label it says.. translated it means drinkins fun on this yes! get to the pub and neck two of them tryclyclics, i wish i could fuckin stop typing i need a psychic, im just a psycho cannabis psychosis and speed..not slept for a fuckin year and huffin butane as i need!

wish me fuckin luck.. i got 2 more doses to go yet, better break into the local vets, self administer for effect, phenobarbitol they know, is the one that can show.. the most hardened insomniac the way to a pillow..

im loosing my mind

if you find the plot please hand it in to the local news, i wanna be in the paper for freaking out on mano tens yea them blues! if anyone can talk more shit than me, its the fuckin drug laws and thats a gurantee..i could never keep up with such ridiculas crap, but the public even educated fall for the crap.. cheif of police putting out warnings its like heroin and spam.. you fuckin idiots mano ten's are just weak diazepam.. its 2011 and if you wanna spliff, you still gotta be all shifty and hide it a bit, grow your own for good quality but dont dare tell a sole, they will waste the years budget when they raiding your home.. going through the carpet with a come like a drone head out of drone..moan winge twitch panarama's got a list, of the drugs that are bad for you in some kinda order, only its complete fuckin bull shit made up by some wanna-be hip..hoping psycho bable dable a little bit.. addicted to GBL coz they banned GHB dying from od's of that fuckin NRG.. 1 2 3 and 4 onto the five.. the more shit they ban the more people that die.. how dare you put speed at number 7 on ya list, its the worst fuckin drug to ever fuckin exist..look what its done to me i only came online for some porn, since an hour or so been talkin shit all the time not even luke warm

im wasted.

(forgive me, i know not what i do but i do know that i'll do it and then i'll be through..about 500 quids worth of super sonik skunk..uk420 frankly is a sight that is bunk..if i was ever to wanna aim my big ass pupiled stare, it aim at the twat who fuckin runs the show over there.. im a nice person very politeits the truth, yer all i got was flames and fire abuse and alot!

stop typing


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

jesus H man something wrong with me

hope you all good.. love ya's.. U-75 rule! Stand up!


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 28, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> jesus H man something wrong with me
> 
> hope you all good.. love ya's.. U-75 rule! Stand up!



<indrawn whistle> 

What you have there is a thinking brain on speed, mate. Can't help you with that because it's supposed to work that way, innit. You need an upgrade to thinking brain on speed and dope, which is kind of the same but a bit slower and weirder.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

Fucks sake.. ran out of space! post was too long lol

(forgive me, i know not what i do but i do know that i'll do it and then i'll be through..about 500 quids worth of super sonik skunk..uk420 frankly is a sight that is bunk..if i was ever to wanna aim my big ass pupiled stare, it aim at the twat who fuckin runs the show over there.. im a nice person very politeits the truth, yer all i got was flames and fire abuse and alot! between the entire fuckin lot of them they keep repeating themselvs coz they cant remember what they just said and its all wells..but the proof is in the pudding and when your memorys short term, you forget what you just said and say it again till my ears burn..over and over and over again..wake up to a spliff and a bong at half 10, forget about the rules and just stare at the wall.. being a stoner isnt what it used to be thats for sure.. if thats the fucin type who are tyring to represent its no wonder it went back up to class B gorilla growers caravans and a tent, smoke weed all day and you'll be just about as inspired as me when im comming down off this flyin fire in me..my emotions alone are enough to take down the lot, and i only takin it down coz im lookin for the plot.. if its plot that your lookin for youve probaly forgot, coz of the short term memory issues with ya fuckin pot.. you aint med users ya fuckin addicts like me, when you run out weed you climb the walls just like me! you cant sleep a fuckin wink class c or class b, if it was up to me ide shut that shit down on the principle..of all the posters talkin such bull.. and i was worried for a minite but nah its not me, THC in high amounts is mild LSD.. it can make u flip out, with that there's no doubt, and the irony is coz the CBD's been bred out! fuckin delta-9 thc morons i'll delta-9 thc you a cake.. forget that i made it overdose by mistake, i might actually for a laugh and all that, be the first person to die from on OD of weed just to be a twat.

ultra-pro stoners make the likes of me look sensible fa fucks sake.. ten pound a gram of cheese to share with a mate, one of them relaxes and mellows to the tunes, whilst the other one fuckin hangs himself and makes for bad news.. now this is where i get slightly pissed off, the ultra-pro mob would most likely say, it wernt the weed that did it he be dead anyway.. biscuits with your bull shit sir? tracing paper silver skinz..i aint a hater i just noticed when i was in the loon house one time, most of the inmates were either stoners or on a dab of mine.. and it was mine god dammit! now i'll have to make do, with every fuckin  benzo on the planet i'll take 2,  and i'll bloody well wash em down with barbs and a brew.. overdose die and come back to life.. crazy fuckin stoners waving about a knife.. he must have underlying issues and all that fuckin crap, but it was that 10 quid gram a cheese that started him off on his rant..killed 2 people and injured 20 more.. aint nothing as safe as smoking some draw.. sing along now anything that happans after smokin trippy weed, that brings bad press will be the persons own fault indeed.. it wassant that huge ass bong hit that sent you out with a gun, it was the lack of oxygen and body weight son.. yea and the meds he on must have been some.. right up in ya faces and ive hardly begun..so be gone and smoke all you like, but please stop talkin such complete shite.your worse than me fuckin gp with ya spliffs, even my drug worker knows fuck all about spliffs, but to be fair its better to know fuck all zilch zero no.. ide rather talk to a fuckin spare tire than the ultra-pro weed go.. away.

stop typing


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> <indrawn whistle>
> 
> What you have there is a thinking brain on speed, mate. Can't help you with that because it's supposed to work that way, innit. You need an upgrade to thinking brain on speed and dope, which is kind of the same but a bit slower and weirder.



you mean i should skin up? fair enough i got some home grown dro.. i'll take 2 fuckin huge ass bongs and a bucket for better wit, although i did actually have a wee drag erleier, but just a little bit.

im getting some ghostly vibes trying to scare me in the head.. but they not so powerfull when i show them 8 midazolam its them they dread.. aint nobody can spin you out if if there aint no brain to spin, thats why ive got 2 seraquel and a grin! really though these downers i got enough to kill 12 cows, but i wanna use the rest of me pure dex and a mandy pill aswell.. yea i fuckin love it it truly is the best, the only thing that tops this hit is more of the same, with some weed and mdma just to keep me darling dexy with some compony, i think tonight i'll take a knife up with me lol.. and i'll have u know it was the blow that made me go so fuckin psycho, dont like to here it better not go near it, drugs drugd drugs drugs and more drugs, is the only thing im good at.. cept for talkin in bull shit tongues..cept for ending up in hospital with alcohol poisoning, just to be a bit of a prick i'll blame the fuckin blim! when im dwon to my last blim i start to sweat and get all moody, my doctor says its coz im at least tempory fuckin loopy, ultra-pro heads will no doubt blame the booze, the speed and tranquilisers just about anything advertise us.. since the begining of time they tell us weed is bad, but when you liston to them pro-stoners it makes ya wonder..its kinda sad, the community of fuckin bong heads should show some evidance of effects.. yea they all smoke from morn to night and talk more fuckin shite than me when im on on to much speed it aint the speed its the fuckin weed they cant keep up they just forgot and i just found the fuckin plot im due another dose you see coz im tweeked outta my fuckin mind even i can see..the sky and when its nice and blue, not enough CBD leads to hassle with ya smoke, but all they know is how to grow and roll and smoke smoke smoke... sometimes they say something... like...dude... or...maaan... halucinating there socks of seing karmakarzi pilots from japen, whispers in there ear is all they fuckin here but if its anyway slighly negative they blame the rizzla paper from the shop, some other bull shit, me and the threat of cops.. if cannabis is ever gonna be legal ya see, your gonna have to admit that some bad deeds it can free.. like when it free's the skitsofrenik from its base, that fuckin rizzla paper done it not the weed good god disgrace! how the hell is smuggling dope from amsterdamn gonna help with any kind of legalisation it just gets customs pissed off and bi-polars off there meds, yea they stoped takin the lithium and started smoking green instead.. you cant tell me that after they did that, a month later they banged up in a padded cell for a bloody flat.

honestly i really need to take some more speed.. i'll let ya'll in on a secret.. if you take more when your feeling poor you get ya high back with a chance of some sense in what ya thinking, i only came online to warn you about the dangers of binge drinking.. now im off up stairs with me fuckin machette incase the burglers come..dont tell anyone but ive also got a gun! and its real so if this house is on some tossers list, its 15 in the clip and one in the barrel attached to my fuckin wrist.

(im just kidding i aint got no gunz... just tryn be all hip hop like fiddy cent and all his chums..boom boom bling bang i get money bling blang spam, fair play to eminem though mr.mathers is the man.. i wish i had what it takes to do rehab and go get quilified up to me tits and be a pharmacist but all i can think of at the moment is how much of this goes in the riz

respect, thanx for having me... none of the above is true, its how you percive it is what you do i dunno imma fuck off now and i do mean it this time coz im fuckin gaggin for another line.. i can only rhyme like this when my heads on fire but really ive got to retire..

see ya's in the morning.. grow canntonic, 7% cbd! the shit i got has about 0.3% which is why a couple a drags gets me all defensive and para..if it gets to psychosis ill use midazolam as a hammer.. watch those ghosts go back to where they came from, when im loading my GABA-A receptors up to fuck, bad vibes and halucinations doors to to other dimentions shut.

if ONLY i could turn this fuckin pc off my bones are fuckin killin and my focus is not what..it was when i first turned this thing on, it aint the speed or mandy, benzos or the booze..imma blame it all on cannabis just to piss on 420's shoes.

dont get me wrong i love a smoke but shit for the bull for the talking one to the two to the three.. well those bloody stoners talk more crap than me... only i doubt they use so many words its all abit psychotic, eerything was fine b4 i took the chronic.

so there

Peace! U-75 Stand Up! representin, love this place.

over and out a doubt im about to pass the fuck out gotta get my act together and chop up some powder see, i wanna get back to where it feels better and less trippy.

i blame weed for eeverything.... just to piss off stoners, i blame weed for everything and i can proove it aswell, delta-9 tee H see is guranteed to give you bi-polar and depression for free..its actually the fault of the dickhead fuckin growers that bred out the whole herb experiance for more clout but no cbd

you say med user i say addict, med user gets angry coz they cant hak it.. you say amphetamine and i say panic..i just needanother hit and i'll be alot less manic.

blame weed


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

oh and dont breach the faq!

das boot - u96, 123 tekno.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 28, 2011)

I like how you keep returning to the theme of cows


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 28, 2011)

All bound for moo moo land.. although the KLF spel it mu mu.

what time is love? for that matter what time is lunch? imma take the last train to transexual and dress up like a women at 3:am..eternal of course.

(i joke i fib) 

fuckin safe as fuck tar mate im glad you gimme some feedback.. you fuckin knows it mate, between the 2 of us we could really piss those 420 peep's off..they get all red faced and blue vains etc..

free me from this pc though, i gotta turn this thing off im getting on my own bloody nerves


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 28, 2011)

Meth you might be interested to know you've written 5,798 words in these posts.  

I am not some weirdo who checks peoples word counts regularly, just when i saw the scale of these walls of texts i got curious.

I have a 1,500 word essay due that I can't be fucking arsed writing - I am now wondering how much speed would help me in this


----------



## ericjarvis (Oct 28, 2011)

It's not the speed though. It's the turning off your "internal editor", the bit of your brain that looks at what you are writing and tells you that it's total crap. Because actually the bastard is usually wrong. It's only 90% crap, and the other 10% could be genius.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 29, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Meth you might be interested to know you've written 5,798 words in these posts.
> 
> I am not some weirdo who checks peoples word counts regularly, just when i saw the scale of these walls of texts i got curious.
> 
> I have a 1,500 word essay due that I can't be fucking arsed writing - I am now wondering how much speed would help me in this



yea man i used up all the room it wouldant let me post one of them coz it tooo loonngg so i had to make 2 posts.

you need about..well you not a good bit like lol but yea it does get ya goin.. lotta peep's use amphet for colledge and revising all night etc..


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 29, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> It's not the speed though. It's the turning off your "internal editor", the bit of your brain that looks at what you are writing and tells you that it's total crap. Because actually the bastard is usually wrong. It's only 90% crap, and the other 10% could be genius.



it is genuis i was joking when i said i was crap..im the fuckin shit quick witted new engine fitted cocky prick poetry boy dont you dare say im 90 percent crap if you aint even gonna bother to tap back, nobody ever joins in on my poetry threads coz they know i'll rip there lyrics up into fuckin shreds.. even if i have to stab myself in the head, join them words together with a kick ass slick dread.. but i can only fuckin do it when im outta my head wheni aint stimulated i can hardly get out a bed..

now tell me thats 90% genius and 10% gold, i could be a fuckin song writer write lyrics for pricks who do rnb and cant even do there own shit.. i could be a record company excutive wizz, takin wizz when i sell an albums worth of bollox for quids, i could even maybe end up in one of the vids.. im easy to spot i'll be the one with the big ass eyes and shotgun, pump action poetry n buck shot for the win, droppin bombs like im dropping bombs and drop bombs i do.. in my poems and in my kingsize rizzlas i do.. i'll eat 7 grams of base in one sitting and die but not b4 i come that main new song writing guy, maybe i could some money for once and not have to worry about spending to much and as such my head it swells real big i dont need the fuckin swine flu to be a sick pig, i nicked that line off marshel but it sits there quite well, might aswell nick a few more lyrics but im doin so well. i dont even need to cheat just gimme the beat and i'll start bitching bout them doctors and shit..

see what those the fuckin mano tens to do ya...i only had 4!


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 29, 2011)

Im just messin i know my stuff is abit touch and go but it least i got the balls to let the shit flow its 3 in the morning andi should probaly go .. str8 to the hospital and ask for a bed and benzo..they be askin me shit like "whys ya blood white" and i be answering with poems and lyrics and fuckin dinamite!(sp)

excuse me whilst my kidneys pack in

ahh thats better...dialisis looms i want some tunes for my sore throat and some music to use.. i just took a fuckin nother cocktail of petentially deadly drugs make the most of me coz most people reckon its only a matter of time b4 i die from overdose or suicide, maybe withdrawel fits fine! its my funaral, and your invited to say nce things about me b4 i get burnt out cramashion stylee, always on fire not even fire stops me.

damn! i said god daamn! be damnd if im free, i cost money you should actually pay to read me, i got my own private prison in which im serving life 50 times, unfrotunataly no drugs = no bloody rhymes..its criminal to be so creative and then suddenly dropped back on your ass with fuckin depression again, i wake the neighbours coz the walls to thin and im so hyped on speed the whole fuckin street can here me vibrate me bones breakin and me knees givin in no lyrics here i need a beer and a machine gun to make those people all live in fear.. they get a taste of what my lifes like and how does it go, could this be the end of meth lab as we know.. spontanous combustion yo imma probably blow, im supernatural and factual they ask me for info.. numbers called me the greatist drug addict that ever lived, he gives me too much credit i think he thinks im a div

i'll go on britons got talent and spit a 8 minite freestyle to my own special balad.. its a yes from me and a yes from you, the x factor fucks me up more than all the drugs that i do, i cant really handle manufactured cod shite bollox im quite concerned about the amount of people that not only put up with that crap they pay for it on to.. i wonder what the fuck these bloody jokers liston to.. i dont need a mentor i just need coke and pepsi.. theu call it pepsi coz it gives a little pep..see.

im going to attempt to log out

ok enough.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Oct 29, 2011)

Meth, Some of this is proper brilliant. Got me proper grinning  


 word the fuckin fuck up homies! im sky high and crook-ed, booked me a comedown bed for tommrow _night_ only problem is i havant finished up all of this _white_.. what a god damn bind i got more doses to do, i dont even do it for me i do it just for who..the hell is that over there, givin me that kinda direct stare, if i get paranoid psychotic then i'll start me a mosh pit right there.. chat with the ghosts and be completaly off it.. good ghosts and bad ones halucinations come through, but they run away when i swallow 10 strips a blues, thats my protector, mix 'em up with some amber necters halipridol and blow.. methadone and some other shit i got off a dealer yo,i bet ya.. connect ya with the elctricty grid, why am i always down to my last five quid, im stuttering.

^^^ Fantastic.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 2, 2011)

this is my comedown

its dark erly these days.. static vision like heat haze.. dots everywhere and a nervous feeling not rare..i get these vibes often and the bother me so, so botherd if im botherd i'll bother tommorow.. cant face the world today i aint got nothing left to say.. i should be on a psyche ward to keep these razors away, from free hands dammit those hospital wrist bands.. i got me a collection maybe around 35, i feel so fuckin low im not even sure if ive died.. cant have, to much pain to be dead.. i lock myself in the bedroom its wrong, its chaos i just wanna sleep and sleep long.. but i cant, the voices in my head start there _chant_ its like inside of me they aint real but they still on a _rant_ .. misperceptions a go-go are they talkin about me? a fuckin bus load of colledge heads laughing at me.. i can here them sayin my name.. i can here 'em i swear it this is a whole world of pain.. i go from from freezin my ass off to volcano hot in the space of 5 fuckin seconds my thermomiters not.. not good im startn to smell the sweat on my hood i could have avoided all this and i know that i should..

this is my comedown its evil its not even half fair but thats what happans when you take it past medeim rare yea thats what happans when ya take 5 times as much as you should and kid yaself into thinking by wednesday you'll be all good..

i got downers for my downers taking me down to my grave.. why the fuck did i decide in this way to behave, why the hell cant i lock up that demon for good why the fuck i seem to want this pain like its something good.. why the fuck i aint sayin anything worhty of being siad imma piss right off back to my bed.. roll around in my sweat, my dog just wants a little pet, i wish my dog would fuck off n leave me alone with my head.. she can tell somethings wrong, yea those animals do, my dog can smell it with her snif that im feeling so blue.

ask me to contiune and i'll contuine to slide, into horrific dreams that my family just died.. and that fuckin phone imma about to smash the cuntin thing in, i just cant take this fuckin nonsense you were all right i give in! please leave me alone now, alone in the dark i just wanna wake.. b4 any of this was to start and without the headache.

this is my comedown


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 2, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> this is my comedown
> 
> its dark erly these days.. static vision like heat haze.. dots everywhere and a nervous feeling not rare..i get these vibes often and the bother me so, so botherd if im botherd i'll bother tommorow.. cant face the world today i aint got nothing left to say.. i should be on a psyche ward to keep these razors away, from free hands dammit those hospital wrist bands.. i got me a collection maybe around 35, i feel so fuckin low im not even sure if ive died.. cant have, to much pain to be dead.. i lock myself in the bedroom its wrong, its chaos i just wanna sleep and sleep long.. but i cant, the voices in my head start there _chant_ its like inside of me they aint real but they still on a _rant_ .. misperceptions a go-go are they talkin about me? a fuckin bus load of colledge heads laughing at me.. i can here them sayin my name.. i can here 'em i swear it this is a whole world of pain.. i go from from freezin my ass off to volcano hot in the space of 5 fuckin seconds my thermomiters not.. not good im startn to smell the sweat on my hood i could have avoided all this and i know that i should..
> 
> ...


 
That's bangin. The dog bit's where it's at.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 3, 2011)

thanx for the feedback  i did that sober and low, never done that b4.

cheeky little bump thanks to you Frances much appreciated.


----------



## Edie (Nov 3, 2011)

METH LAB said:


> this is my comedown
> 
> its dark erly these days.. static vision like heat haze.. dots everywhere and a nervous feeling not rare..i get these vibes often and the bother me so, so botherd if im botherd i'll bother tommorow.. cant face the world today i aint got nothing left to say.. i should be on a psyche ward to keep these razors away, from free hands dammit those hospital wrist bands.. i got me a collection maybe around 35, i feel so fuckin low im not even sure if ive died.. cant have, to much pain to be dead.. i lock myself in the bedroom its wrong, its chaos i just wanna sleep and sleep long.. but i cant, the voices in my head start there _chant_ its like inside of me they aint real but they still on a _rant_ .. misperceptions a go-go are they talkin about me? a fuckin bus load of colledge heads laughing at me.. i can here them sayin my name.. i can here 'em i swear it this is a whole world of pain.. i go from from freezin my ass off to volcano hot in the space of 5 fuckin seconds my thermomiters not.. not good im startn to smell the sweat on my hood i could have avoided all this and i know that i should..
> 
> ...


Your comedown one just made me cry.

Sorry I've been a bitch to you 

Edie x


----------



## Bassism (Nov 3, 2011)

I could bang yer heads together u two x


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

That Meth never stops surprising us does he?


----------



## Edie (Nov 3, 2011)

Basswhore said:


> I could bang yer heads together u two x


 X


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 4, 2011)

words of wisdom..create wisdom and mediate fizzdom with wizzdom..fizzdom means shit like the shit i just took thinking imma let you all off the hook.. myself included, same words, fuckin deluded.. live for paranoid terror or chilled out summer weather..avoid the autumn like the spiders it spawns 'em, twist my head up around my neck and take a bow with my back to ya.. as my neck breaks and a fall flat explode into flames whilst my soul runs for caves..spitting this shit no writing im after a type of typing.. hit me with a broomstick and told me it was halloween, give kidz some penny chews and a trick of spiking 'em with blues.. holy shit you cant do that! yes i can dam, and if you think that i wont you'll get soaked by my verbal water can..were gonna need a bigger boat..icycles drop from the top of the cave smash into ice crystals get smoked and i just destrotyed my meth pipe with water..drop the shit right now, no not the beat or the break the kigsize riz full of..wait! cant you think of something else to say? maybe the day i wake up with a new brain, put in a new claim, see if i can crank my benefits up again..

imma natural disaster burnt out and poked in the ass with a dildow that made me scream and rap faster.. like yesterday todays been one hell of a day complaing for life tommrow is gonna be in interesting theme for an interesting scene for the film im not working on thats never been made but allready been seen.. by 20,000 screaming fans adoring me none of them are real except that freak who sold the draw to me.. spiked and laced, im hyped and paced, get ready to meet ya new standerd of taste.. extra suger in the custerd i might just have musterd enough energy to ketchup with my busturd.. bastard baked and shaked.. busturd aint a word but it will do for the shake rhyme make.. im bleeding blood out my eyes onto a bible fill of frosted flys..anyting comes near me takes a whiff and dies.. i either stink 'em to deah or turn 'em to ashes foot feild and fryed..beter hyde you dope coz im outta smoke and imma have to burgle you to save me cash for some bloke that says he's gonna cut off my arms balls and legs, unless i get 500 quid to his cooking shed.. baked me some beef so when i get there we can seep bleep and un-squeak the tire i got from a burnt out fire used it as a spare and crashed the car into a wire..wire in the blood face coverd in mud, it doesant have to make sense im just practising blood.. and for all this time i never knew, just exactly with these words what i could do..

gimme the god damn strengh to belive in myself and i promise i'll mend ya fence from where the wind took it out, 90mph winds aint seen 190mph spins, imma neurotic fucked up borderline tucked up if i read this back and it works imma press go even if if sucks cuts... it sucks cuts but you can have it anyway itsa rainy day and you know what they say... i dont could you fill me in? not with what they say just fill me in, beat me up to shut me up, fuck me up with a fuck me cup.

damn where that come from...bump!


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 5, 2011)

init.. 

you'l be les confused when i rip this shit to bits for the kicks thugh

1 2 3 onto the 4, im spasing out having a fit on the floor
5 6 7 onto the 8, the ambulance arrived but it was too late
clincally brain dead whilst physically belting, my pulse is still beating but my brain is just melting, i look at the window to see where im at, strapped to a bed in an ambulance..twat! i had better plans for a saterday afernoon i really did, i ask the paranoid medicis if i can borrow 50 quid.. and will they drop me at a pub, one that does grub, only i cant speak so all they heard was shrlubalub..

yea dogdamit my dogs god dammin the frogs in the garden bath, bleech in my glass as the reefer i pass to the left and get to my class..

im a poet and i finally know it and im gonna right a new one every day.. and i dant care if they crap you can all call them pap im enjoying it for me anyway

right here!

man i got skillz im wasted and pasted to a building the court told me to paint in a day.. only i offically cant work and diagnosed as bezerk so a fine instead i had to pay..

freestyle style to 78 miles of 9 mile sewage and shawshank pooage.. better creak outta that cage coz life is a maze and potatoes every day tend to bring back the hays

from the top to the bottom straded dot cotton im about to sing the chorus line.. when ever we work we work it concert it and leave the bill to the girl in the skirt..skit im on every skit-bit endorphins a release from a choclate biscuit...fumble mr mumble but keep going just sewage at my mouth i be blowin

damit raised from hell to a hell i was raised eat my words and tell if they testaed ok'ys

yea.

no

sorry​


----------



## Bassism (Nov 5, 2011)

ye meth man keep at it its great your doing it without the speed


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 5, 2011)

it is aint it? i wanna paint it.. all over my face tatto and spray it.. make way for the next big thing, im like a gun runner without any legs, or a drug runner without any green eggs.. make you wonder why i sit and splunda my thunder for the spider thats hiding under..my chair holy shit there it is..there! 8 lgged freaks with 8 eyes to match, network addapted, diagnol flash..they hate me and i hate them.. when we clock eachother we know a batle bout to begin.. i say just walk away now 8 legged freak or imma hover you with my henry hover my sweet.. then in a split second its jumped on my face, laughing its ass off as my pulse  starts to race to 450bpm, then it takes a chunk outta my dam stem... eats my fuckin eyeballs and crawles round my back..im screaming the paint off the walls thermomiter's bleedin.. where the hell id it go..it was biger than me but i cant see it.. pulse slow down please shit i gotta breath deep.. and just then i collapse on the floor ina heap. come round and the bastard things sat on my face still laughing getting the better of this race.. no more fun and games ya fuckin araknid i squash the beast in between my 2 hands like rapid.. and just as i sit back to relax and say *phew* his mum comes out the corner of the bath room...

holy shit the spiders are big, and they know it to and they know ya fears, the live through vibrations and im vibrating so, just from seeing that fuckin thing yo.. its huge i aint ever seen i spider so big, quick dammit everybody out this is big! we all under attack i go and hide out the back rockin back and forth like a burnt out psychopath.. then s14n she just laughs and my dog eats the bug, fuckin phobias' will be the death of my sub..stitute stash coz every time i see one i gotta get mashed.. ive wastd 900 pills this autuam allready and i aint even seen that fuckin many! lol its all in my head like these words im flying but no speed im not sped.. dont need it, curse of a witch of born of a bitch, tires me out to the point i just ditch, fuck u amphet my life sentence is served bitch! twicth stitch, bitch, itch, mitch, fish swimming round in a water fulled ditch.

this is bull shit and i gotta go, its a nice day i wanna enjoy it so..im out the back with a worthys creamflow.. and my flow gets better every rhyme that i through.

on one! round 2.. im doing this for me but like feedback from you.. you can even join in  we can rhyme together, maybe form a group and get a record company together.

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 5, 2011)

tha last one wassant so good but i dont care no more, im gonna nurture my talant and hoestly this is the first time in all these years ive ever done it sober (well, without speed) i didnt think i could, maybe i cant maybe they all rubbish but its somethng to do init. 

dont wanna waste the sun though so im ofline for abit.

peace, thanx for feedback


----------

